# Costa Rica resort



## Jeff0 (Nov 28, 2012)

I just came back from Costa Rica last week and I had a really great time. I stayed at a Palms Costa Rica resort. It was located at a very nice setting at Flamingo Beach. The resort was very luxurious and I got a spectacular view of the pristine blue sea. I really enjoyed my stay there.


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks fabulous!!!

My guess is that I won't be trading into here any time soon!

Two and Three Bedroom Beachfront Villas – Limited Availability Starting at $1,000,000*
For a limited time, only two villas have been made available for purchase at only $795,000.
Charter Ownership Starting at just $129,000*


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Nov 29, 2012)

Where did you rent this unit?


----------



## winnipiseogee (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff0 said:


> I just came back from Costa Rica last week and I had a really great time. I stayed at a Palms Costa Rica resort. It was located at a very nice setting at Flamingo Beach. The resort was very luxurious and I got a spectacular view of the pristine blue sea. I really enjoyed my stay there.



You don't happen to work there do you?


----------



## eal (Nov 29, 2012)

Most probably - in sales lol


----------

